# I Got My First Railroad Pocket Watch



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Allow me to introduce you to my new...*RAILROAD CHRONOMETER POCKET WATCH.*

This was a steal at the flea-market. I can't believe it! $160 for a watch marked at $200.

*The Specifics:*

Brand: Swiss-made Ball.

Jewels: 21.

Size: 16.

Adj.: 6 + Temp + Isoc.

Case: Gold-filled. Very Good condition.

Dial: Very Good condition. A couple of hairlines & a chip or two (hidden by bezel. Only visible when removed).

Age: Unknown. Possibly late 1950s/early 60s.

Pix:










Next to my regular watch, for a comparison.










Crystal off. Lever out. Lever is stiff, but pulls out well enough to set the time.










Caseback. Photo does not show the awesome sexiness of gold-filling.










The guts.

I will take this to my watchmaker tomorrow to have him service it.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Shangas Nice watch.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice find.Glad to hear it's going to be serviced

Well done

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm hoping that my watchmaker will be open for business tomorrow. I'm going to give him a phone-call before I show up at his store. Quite apart from showing up unannounced at his store, travelling that distance without knowing whether or not he's there to recieve me (his shop might be closed on account of it still being fairly close to the New Year), would be a waste of time. And I don't want to transport a valuable pocket watch that far without knowing I can put it somewhere safe at the end of the journey.

I really should take a better photo of the caseback...it looks horrid in that photo, and it's really quite nice...


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

That's one thing I need to get better at is taking photo's I got one watch I posted you can't see the scratches on the crystal but when I take a photo of it the flash show's them real good in the photo and make's it look worse than it is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

waauw, that's a very nice watch! congratulations!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks!

It's currently at the watchmaker's. Here's another photograph I took, before I handed it in to be serviced:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Back from the shop! I apologise if it's a bit small, my camera was running outta go-juice at the time and it was being very uncooperative.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

That looks superb, you need a waistcoat now 

Lovely example, I'm envious.

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I wear my pocketwatches with a button-down shirt. The watch goes into the breast pocket and the albert chain goes into a nearby buttonhole.


----------

